# Band



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats 4CurlRedLeg! :wink:

[siteimg]2955[/siteimg]


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, Who shot him for you????


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Congrats! BTW that makes a sweet wallpaper.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Congrats! Looks like the band is almost brand new.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

My first words were reverance to the almighty, Deltaboys were "YOU FOCHER"!!! :lol:

It isn't my first, but it will hold a great memory.

  :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

shot recently? Looks like a good bird to me. The wall mounting type. I'd rather mount the not-so-common birds, ie. woodies, but nothing beats a sweet mallard with a good story.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats man and talk about a sweet pic. Nice!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> Congrats! Looks like the band is almost brand new.


Got to agree, its pretty shiny. You might have to rough them up next time so they look used instead of brand spanking new :wink: :lol: . Congrats.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Congrats 4curl!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats Man. You know that is one of the very few duck bands ive heard about this year. Anybody noticing a lack of bands this year (not that i ever shoot that many)? Just seems like not as many this year


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> My first words were reverance to the almighty, Deltaboys were "YOU FOCHER"!!


Foker! :lol: You just finsihed telling me a story about "no" bands this year and it wasn't 10 minutes later you had one...

4Curl, I have some more pictures for you. You need to get the photos you have for me. I'll drop the pics off next week. I know you wanted them soon, but film can only be developed so fast and I know... I know... I have been sitting on these pics.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

IN the famous words of Hustad " If its banded, I shot it" 

Congrats Darin! I knew I should I went..


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> 4Curl, I have some more pictures for you. You need to get the photos you have for me. I'll drop the pics off next week. I know you wanted them soon, but film can only be developed so fast and I know... I know... I have been sitting on these pics.


I'll get the disc tonite and burn them.

Thanx men for the kind words, it really was a weiner raising moment!! :wink: I'll dig the horseshoe out after supper Db!! :lol:

It had to be banded this year, it is a young drake.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Did anyone else shoot a duck band this fall?

Post up the report if you have a chance... :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I need to get me some of that action! I saw one banded Canada Goose shot this year. That's it. I haven't seen a banded duck since Greenskins 2004.


----------



## Chris-ND (Nov 27, 2003)

I picked up a double-banded drake woodie a couple weeks ago. He was a 1 1/2 year old banded in SE Missouri. The second band he was sportin' was a $100.00 reward band.  It's been a good band year 05' with 4 total. (others were geese). Still a few weeks left, and I've got a good feeling.  Chris-ND


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

Delta -

I told you about the banded redhead we shot in mid-October. The first two numbers were almost unreadable. I thought the bird would be at least 10 years old. I got the certificate back last week it was banded on 8/8/2001, strange. It was banded in Mirror, AB . . . I "mapquested" the location it turns out to be near Edmonton. Assuming that duck spends its summer near Edmonton, that redhead had already traveled a long way when we shot it.

It's always fun learning the history of banded birds.
:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The story behind a banded bird can be interesting...

Hope you were able to get into the birds when you came back out. I was going to give you call when I came back from Sask. I was busy with work, etc...


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I suspect you will be even busier in the months to come.

It's always good in ND, it just varies by degrees. I would say the first trip was better for mallards, second was better for divers like redheads and cans. This year we shot more redheads than in years past.

See you at the next delta meeting.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

FWIW the duck hatched this year, banded approx. 50 NW Yellowknife NT. I don't know where it is exactly but understand it is way up in the remotes of the Northwest Territories. Maybe someone with more knowledge could fill me in.

Ironically it was banded on my birthday.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

WOW! thats some pretty decent mileage he has put on prior to his fall to Darins shoulder cannon..

Cool man thanks for the update!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Consider it a be-lated birthday present you LSOB! :wink:


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 11, 2005)

Good Job on the band. Now you will get a few more. The first one is always the hardest to get.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It isn't my first, I've managed to get a couple over the years. :wink:


----------



## MAX4HD (Dec 21, 2005)

xxxx


----------

